# Local Sugar Prices



## timgoodin (Mar 10, 2007)

I was just curious what the cheapest sugar prices per lb. were running elsewhere. Around Paducah I can get it at Kroger for $ .50 - Walmart for $ .48 and Sams Club $ . 38 (50 # bag). Kroger and Walmart were 25# bags. 

Tim


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Careful tim. Just mentioning "big" corporations and the like of Walmart will be the wrath of the "anti" crowd down upon you. Its best to mention the true beekeeping route. That would be ordering from another "beekeepers serving beekeepers" type of supply system.

May I suggest for those not wanting to shop at Wal-mart, Mannlake. 50 pounds for $28.50 That works out to .57 a pound. With shipping, it should be around a dollar a pound. (lets not get wrapped up and blow that feel good fuzzy feeling and discuss where or who actually makes this sugar. lets just live in fantasy land and pretend its not a big company)

But beware, now the "green" people will come upon you. Ordering from such places involves shipping, fuel consumption, and excessive greenhouse emmisions. Tsk, Tsk...what to do?

So maybe cheap is the wrong direction. Maybe we can hear from those who have ample locally produced mom and pop operations down the street, where one can ride a bike or walk. I'd be interested in the prices for that sugar.

And lets just take it to the ultimum, and lets hear from those who not only have local mom and pop sugar production facilities nearby, but let hear from the ones that are organic also.

Tim, as for me, I'll check the Wal-mart price this afternoon when I stop in.....


----------



## shughes (Jan 17, 2007)

Here in NC, I get 10# from Harris Teeter for $4. For a 50# bag from Sam's it runs me $19.50. 

This was a building year for me since most my hives were started post May time period. Really looking forward to next year when the bees can feed themselves with the possible occasional boost in the spring/fall.


----------



## FordGuy (Jul 10, 2005)

piggly wiggly has it for 2.7 cents per ounce if you buy the SMALL bags...buy the big ones, and it's MORE!!!!


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

timgoodin said:


> I was just curious what the cheapest sugar prices per lb. were running elsewhere. Around Paducah I can get it at Kroger for $ .50 - Walmart for $ .48 and Sams Club $ . 38 (50 # bag). Kroger and Walmart were 25# bags.
> 
> Tim


Oh, wow, 50 lb bags from Sams club....hadn't thought to check there. There's one of those stores right in the same plaza as walmart... I'll check it out tomorrow... thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

Bjorn -

You're stirring the pot again. 

MM


----------



## carbide (Nov 21, 2004)

When I needed sugar last year, Sam's club was more expensive than the local Wal mart store. Go figure.


----------



## Troy (Feb 9, 2006)

So far the price to beat is Sam's for $0.38 per lb.

I too found that Sam's was more than Wal-Mart last fall, but obviously I'll be checking again.

Can anyone show us a better price than $0.38 at Sam's?


----------



## Yuleluder (Mar 2, 2005)

Sams Club is Walmart and Walmart is Sams Club. They are both the same, Sam's Club carries larger boxed items and such.


----------



## Troy (Feb 9, 2006)

They are owned by the same company, but they are not the same store.

Quantities and prices are different. Not always lower at Sam's either, which is the part that confuses me.


----------



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

*wal-mart*

there are two wal-mart superstores in owensboro,ky, one of them was the largest in the usa for a while. they have different prices for the same items and are only 10 or so miles apart. i was confused too until my kids said well DUH dad they charge what the market will bear!


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

Here in the northeast our local Price Chopper often beats the bulk store which is BJ's around here. It was recently 40 cents a pound for 5 lb bags. Last spring 2006 they had a wicked sale at $1.25 for a 5 lb bag. We really stocked up on that one. I was hoping they would repeat this year but it didn't happen. Usually $2.25/5 lb is the best you can find at Price Chopper. Besides, it's a 90+ mile round trip to BJ's


----------



## Jethro (Oct 22, 2006)

Why get the big 50# bag it is to heavy to carry, and the small packets are free. All you have to do is stop for a cup of coffee every morning and grab a dozen packs of sugar. By the end of the year you should have enough to feed a small hive.


----------



## Billy Y. (Feb 1, 2005)

LOL Jethro

I have found that all else being equal, the 10lb bag seems to be the cheapest of all packs. Even the 25lb and 50lb bags. Has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## Troy (Feb 9, 2006)

So far that has been my finding too. The 10 lb bag is usually the cheapest overall.

Keep doing the price shopping though.


----------



## Trapper (Jun 19, 2005)

Mike, as close as you are to Kelley's don't you use HFCS ?


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

*sugar prices in kansas*

here in south central kansas This spring I was feeding out about 100 to 150 lbs of sugar a week i checked the local dillons walmart and sams club. at the time walmart had it on sale for 38 cents a lb for the 5 and 10 lb bags the regular price was 44 cents a lb which was still cheaper than any of the others. I noticed dillons (owned by kroger) was selling sugar a few pennies cheaper than walmart but it was 4lb bags instead of 5lb making it over 50 cents a lb. I like billy found out when buying in bulk the sugar was more expensive about 2 cents a lb more. I think the retailers purposely do this since everyone assumes if they buy in bulk they are getting a better deal. unless it is a convienience issue the smaller bags are a better value. a friend in kansas city said he could get it for 35 cents a lb at costco in 25 lb bags I was unable to check on this since we do not have costco in this area. I am still waiting on a train derailment with a cargo container of sugar on board. If I did the math right 1:1 sugar syrup is comparable per pound in price to HFCS after you mix the sugar syrup


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

I don't know if its due to only one or two suppliers or just something close to price fixing. But even the off name brand bags are not more than 4 cents cheaper. I see domino's 5 pound bags for 2.29 and the store brand right next to it for 2.25

Thats less than a 2% price break between brand name and off brand name. Usually you see larger price differences even if its from the same supplier/manufacturer. Tells me they have a good grip on the system with little competition.


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

Actually, closer to one percent difference between brands.

Prices are similar because sugar is a traded commodity. There are incentives in price for store brands to reduce their profit margin in order to gain overall sales. Look for increases in sugar price in years to come because of increased demand in sugar for ethanol production. Sugar has a 60% worldwide role in ethanol production, the remainder is primarily corn. Historically, the best price for sugar during the year will be in early fall - November through February, as supplies are processed.

MM


----------



## Gene O (Feb 19, 2006)

*price of sugar*

Here in NE Al. i pay about .10 cents apound buy in a 55 gal drum between 400,500 lbs for 40.00 dollors


----------



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

*sugar*



Trapper said:


> Mike, as close as you are to Kelley's don't you use HFCS ?


naw i'm a small beek and they want to sell 5 gal at a time. i rarely am feeding more than one hive at a time 'cause i don't feed a hive unless something is wrong and they need help. i do get everything else from them. has anyone but me noticed a change there scince the hospital got the deed?


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

Sam's is cheapest and greenest for me. It is on my route. Sometimes the grocer will have it cheaper in 5# but can't count on this.


----------



## cdanderson (May 26, 2007)

Well I checked the 50# bag at Sams in Greenville yesterday, it was about 41 cents per pound. The 10 # bag at Walmart was .39 cents per pound.


----------



## Beaches' Bee-Haven Apiary (May 22, 2007)

I Augusta, GA it runs a little under $11.00 for a 50lb. bag at Sam's, that's where I get mine.

-Nathanael


----------



## kirk-o (Feb 2, 2007)

Hey when you sell your honey is it Cheaper than Wall Mart and Sams or more?
kirkobeeo


----------



## Dale Hodges (Jul 13, 2007)

Costco's 17.00...at least it is here.


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

Beaches' Bee-Haven Apiary said:


> I Augusta, GA it runs a little under $11.00 for a 50lb. bag at Sam's, that's where I get mine.
> 
> -Nathanael


A 50# bag for under $11? That sounds more like the 25# bag prices at mine. That would be 22cents/lb. At my Sam's its $19.99 (or thereabouts) for a 50# bag.


----------



## Beaches' Bee-Haven Apiary (May 22, 2007)

Dan Williamson said:


> A 50# bag for under $11? That sounds more like the 25# bag prices at mine. That would be 22cents/lb. At my Sam's its $19.99 (or thereabouts) for a 50# bag.


Yeah Dan, my bad... They changed the packaging so I was looking at the 25# instead of the 50#. The 50# runs for $17.00 at Sam's.

-Nathanael


----------



## mobees (Jul 26, 2004)

*GA Sugar Refinery Blow up*

These prices may change after Imperial Sugar refinery explosion. The Holly sugar
and Dixie Crystal brands will be affected. Sugar futures up 6% and more to come.

http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601087&sid=adrbXt..bC5o&refer=home


----------



## carbide (Nov 21, 2004)

I just bought 5lb bags at Aldi's on Saturday for $1.69. Works out to just under 34cents/lb. The other stores around here are 45cents/lb or more.


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

Billy Y. said:


> LOL Jethro
> 
> I have found that all else being equal, the 10lb bag seems to be the cheapest of all packs. Even the 25lb and 50lb bags. Has anyone else noticed this?



Yup... I buy 5 lb bags because they are cheaper and the lady at the counter almost always says "you know we have bigger bags than that"

And I almost always say "you know they are more exspensive"

Oh.... I am paying 43 cents a lb at Meijer.

I don't buy at wally world because they do not sell beet sugar and I do not buy Cain


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 4, 2008)

*How much sugar*

How much sugar will a hive require in spring? I was thinking that i may not make much honey the first year, but by feeding more and for a longer time i might do better.

Any advice on amounts and times would be very usefull


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

kyfarmer said:


> How much sugar will a hive require in spring? I was thinking that i may not make much honey the first year, but by feeding more and for a longer time i might do better.
> 
> Any advice on amounts and times would be very usefull


Its hard to say.... I feed what a hive needs to get by. One hive would probably not use 10 lbs in a single winter (In this area) even if they have no honey stores. If they will take dry sugar now I would give it to them, but you don't want to feed syrup while they are making honey in the spring....they will store it with the honey.
I stop feeding in March usually and pick back up again after I bust them down for winter.


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 4, 2008)

bluegrass said:


> Its hard to say.... I feed what a hive needs to get by. One hive would probably not use 10 lbs in a single winter (In this area) even if they have no honey stores. If they will take dry sugar now I would give it to them, but you don't want to feed syrup while they are making honey in the spring....they will store it with the honey.
> I stop feeding in March usually and pick back up again after I bust them down for winter.



OK- I am learning here. I did not know that they would store it with the honey- havent see that in any books yet- THANKS

So my bees are coming in in mid april from my supplier- SHould I even feed them? Mix up a gallon mix of 1/2 water 1/2 sugar and put it in the top feeder and let them eat that then leave them alone???


----------



## Beaches' Bee-Haven Apiary (May 22, 2007)

kyfarmer said:


> OK- I am learning here. I did not know that they would store it with the honey- havent see that in any books yet- THANKS
> 
> So my bees are coming in in mid april from my supplier- SHould I even feed them? Mix up a gallon mix of 1/2 water 1/2 sugar and put it in the top feeder and let them eat that then leave them alone???


There's a lot the books don't tell you!

If you're getting a package or nuc, and not an established hive, I'd go ahead and feed them. They need a stimulate to jump on their comb production. If you want to try and catch the honey flow in May, take off the sugar syrup when they've drawn out most of the frames in your supers. If I were you, I would forgo the hopes of honey this Spring and feed them solid trough summer and then let 'em rip for the Fall flow.

If you're obtaining a full hive, though, you could get by without feeding at all, and definitely get honey!

G'd Luck

-Nathanael


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 4, 2008)

Beaches' Bee-Haven Apiary said:


> There's a lot the books don't tell you!
> 
> If you're getting a package or nuc, and not an established hive, I'd go ahead and feed them. They need a stimulate to jump on their comb production. If you want to try and catch the honey flow in May, take off the sugar syrup when they've drawn out most of the frames in your supers. If I were you, I would forgo the hopes of honey this Spring and feed them solid trough summer and then let 'em rip for the Fall flow.
> 
> ...



My bees will be 3# packages I bought from Kelley's and they will go in new hives I built and on new foundation- so feeding seems to be the thing for me to do. My plans were to feed untill I have 2 deeps drawn out and stop when I put a shallow on for honey.... then in sept see if I have any honey. I hope that I can find someone close who has bulk honey and then sell some this spring to start a market- we are building a building for a pick ur own strawberry deal and honey will play into that plus the pollenation benifits..


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

*Why are prices so different?*

My local SAM'S CLUB sells 50# bags for $17.99, that's 36 cents a pound, plus tax. I don't know why prices would vary from region to region. You'd think the corporate mega-pricing structure would have everything set equally. I buy the 50# bags for convenience and efficiency. 

I mix my syrup in a 30-gallon trash can with a home-made spigot on the lower edge and mix it with an electric drill and a paint mixer.

One of our regional chain stores sells sugar, on a special sale, will sell a 4 lb. bag of "store brand" sugar for 99 cents. Sometimes they have limits and sometimes you need to buy $10 worth of groceries, but what really gets me is trying to explain to the ditzy check out girl why I'm buying 50 bags of sugar. Usually I just say, "We like lots of Kool-aid at our house."

But she never seems to wonder why I don't have the Kool-aid in the cart. I do get weary of cutting open all those little bags. That's 25 cents a pound.

Recently I've been able to secure a 5-gallon bucket of sugar (weighs about 40 lbs.) for $4 with a bucket exchange. It's a sugar company that unloads rail cars and they have to sweep the last residue out of the car but they can't sell it for human consumption. They also unload sucrose syrup and they can't dump the last little bit down the sewer. Those buckets vary considerably in concentration and run $4 for 60 lbs. with a bucket exchange.

That's 10 cents a pound for sugar and 7 cents a pound for syrup.

Unfortunately, the supply on-hand varies and it's 118 miles away from my house.

Grant
Jackson, MO

http://www.25hives.homestead.com


----------



## Gene Weitzel (Dec 6, 2005)

I buy mine in 4 lb bags (0.25 - 0.34/lb). I find it not only cheaper but very convenient since 4 lbs of sugar and two quarts of water is a 1:1 ratio (actually its just shy of 2 quarts, so I use a quart jar to measure and fill it just full enough that its easy to keep from slopping it, usually about 1/2 - 1/4 inch from the top). Or if you want a 2:1 syrup, just use one quart of water per 4 lb bag.

I may change my tune when I get the 32 nucs I have on order this spring as measuring with quart jars can get inefficient real quickly when the quantity being mixed goes up dramatically.


----------



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

*sugar*

if you buy many 50lb bags here the cashier will wink and ask about the "full moon"


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

mike haney said:


> if you buy many 50lb bags here the cashier will wink and ask about the "full moon"


Hope the ATF doesn't show up asking ya where yer still is, i'd hate to get my "supply" interrupted.


----------



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

*supply*



peggjam said:


> Hope the ATF doesn't show up asking ya where yer still is, i'd hate to get my "supply" interrupted.


if you come to the beemeeting in ky this year we can work something out


----------



## BkprScott (Mar 10, 2006)

*Sugar*

I bought 1500 pounds bulk at a local bakery supply company. Paid between $.20-.25 per pound. They often have broken bags, or ones that leak and they want to get rid of them. Check locally to see if you have such companies, and then contact them.


----------



## WVbeekeeper (Jun 4, 2007)

Beaches' Bee-Haven Apiary said:


> I Augusta, GA it runs a little under $11.00 for a 50lb. bag at Sam's, that's where I get mine.
> 
> -Nathanael


Ten bucks and some change for 25# pound at Sam's here as well.


----------

